# Mud Box Update



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

The original Mud Box has been a long time favourite of contractors in Australia, it's like a super banjo. Easy to clean with few moving parts it is great for running hot mud.
We have recently given it a face lift with a new injection moulded polycarbonate body.
Small video here:

http://youtu.be/wdhELdzie2E?list=UUQiFqPISs5NV_ZOb_Gvm2ow


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

is the mud box stamped out in Asia:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

why not just get a zook?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the idea but it seems like it is a misfit between a banjo and bazooka. Seems a bit awkward but perhaps I'm wrong? At first sight it just looks like modified banjo but way more expensive.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I like the idea but it seems like it is a misfit between a banjo and bazooka. Seems a bit awkward but perhaps I'm wrong? At first sight it just looks like modified banjo but way more expensive.



tried a banjo did not like it


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/10-oz-titanium-lathers-axe-w-polyfg-handle-2/

I dug through that link.

I like this!!!:yes:


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> is the mud box stamped out in Asia:blink:


Actually no.

Polycarb body - Gold Coast
Stainless steel parts - Brisbane
CNC machined parts - Gold Coast
Some small parts - in house
Tape Spool - USA
Packaging - Brisbane
Remainder (fasteners, wire etc), purchased locally but probably made elsewhere - maybe even CHINA


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

tomg said:


> The original Mud Box has been a long time favourite of contractors in Australia, it's like a super banjo. Easy to clean with few moving parts it is great for running hot mud.
> We have recently given it a face lift with a new injection moulded polycarbonate body.
> Small video here:
> 
> http://youtu.be/wdhELdzie2E?list=UUQiFqPISs5NV_ZOb_Gvm2ow


Pretty cool stuff. In reference to the bazooka comment, Sometimes a banjo is a nicer tool for smaller projects. Less clean up. This product seems a bit better than your traditional banjo.


----------

